# GIMP without Gnome



## Dru (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi all,

Ive been working to rid my system of hal, and anything Gnome, so I added:

```
WITHOUT_HAL=yes
WITHOUT_DBUS=yes
WITHOUT_GNOME=yes
```
to my make.conf.

I cleaned up a few installs, with either portupgrade or recompiling, but Im having a problem with GIMP, I know its not using hal anymore, but there is still some Gnome components installed, and the dependency on them is still making it show up in pkg_deinstall hal.

I realize I could remove the Gnome entry from the make.conf, and start working on the Gnome components without hal, but Id really like to be rid of them also.

The entries are correct in the make.conf right? It seems to have been working on other applications, but it didnt with GIMP. Guessing its getting overridden.

Am I missing something? Or am I just stuck with using some Gnome stuff.

Also, if anyone is following from the Xorg hal thread, I ended up having to recompile Xorg completely, and my nVidia driver, as I kind of suspected, but it worked out very smoothly.

Thanks


----------



## vermaden (Nov 19, 2009)

I use GIMP with *openbox*, the only thing I do is pkg_add -r gimp and then use it, if some packages are added (and I know that they are unneded) I may remove them, you may want to automate this with pkg_cutleaves or similar utility.


----------



## troberts (Nov 19, 2009)

*Beyond Linux From Scratch might be helpful*

Since _Linux From Scratch_ is all about installing the minimum to get the system and applications running you might want to check out their web site to see what is needed to get any given application up and running. They do not have every application listed but they do have many commonly used applications listed.

LFS (Linux From Scratch) deals with getting an OS up and running (think installing FreeBSD) whereas BLFS (Beyond Linux From Scratch) deals with installing applications that will make you computer useful (think installing ports/packages). For each application you will get a list of the application's dependencies grouped by 'required', 'recommended', and 'optional'. The following link,  http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/stable/xsoft/gimp.html, takes you to BLFS's instructions for installing GIMP.

Since you cannot do a 1:1 translation of the instructions from BLFS to FreeBSD you should at least be able to use them to figure out what you might be able to eliminate from the Makefile. If you do not know how to create/modify/patch a Makefile, now would be as good a time as any to learn.


----------



## Dru (Nov 22, 2009)

Hey guys, wanted to say thanks for the info.

vermaden, Openbox here also, actually I had been using pkg_cutleaves to trim some things up.

troberts, appreciate the link, through reading the makefile, and pkg_deinstall, I was able to track down the offending dependency, but then decided to forget about it. Just too much other applications using them, to get rid of the Gnome dependencies completely.

Do want to learn more about creating, patching, and modifying makefiles this winter coming up. Hoping it will keep me entertained.


----------

